# Friday Pics on a Friday... LOL!



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Gnome, Happy Home!









Sunset through a windshield


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One of by BIL fishing on Lake George, in NY, this week. It sure makes me glad I live where it's warm.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

1. Bass I caught during lunch behind the office in a drainage ditch.

2.Catfish on a stick bait, again behind the office at lunch.

3. Perch

4. Summertime fishing at the Jetties.


5. Jetty boobs :rotfl:

6. My daughter last year playing ball.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

"G" rated shots from the creek last week!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Hit a pond by the house the other day, less than an acre. Got a nice trifecta, but was shocked to catch a yellow bass out of there.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I went to eat at China Bear in Stafford the other day and laughed at this:rotfl:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> I went to eat at China Bear in Stafford the other day and laughed at this:rotfl:


 that is funny! :work:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

heck he mus be happy, a red raider with a lone star,lol


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*At the Back Thirty*

Won't be long now...Spring is Right Around The Corner!


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Twin Peaks


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie_Lee before she shaved. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

HAHA! @ above on both pics!

Pic I took earlier this week of a Leucistic squirrel. Found out they have the black eyes and not pink like albinos.


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

a couple more said:


> Twin Peaks


You went to twin peaks and this is the photo you took? :headknock


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

SeaTex said:


> Won't be long now...Spring is Right Around The Corner!


The ash tree in my neighbor's yard is already blooming.

I'm ready!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Jamie_Lee before she shaved. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Party Foul!!!

That's just wrong!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

*Twentieth Floor*

Here is a photo I took from the 20th floor of the Harris County Criminal Courts building in downtown Houston. The other one of Minute Maid Park from the roof of the Harris County parking garage.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

River Fisher said:


> You went to twin peaks and this is the photo you took? :headknock


not the only one, but the one i chose to share. I didn't want to look like a perv or stalker.....


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

railman said:


> Here is a photo I took from the 20th floor of the Harris County Criminal Courts building in downtown Houston. The other one of Minute Maid Park from the roof of the Harris County parking garage.


lol took the same photo the 22nd lol Jury Duty luckily they settled and we were released. also a bucket of crappie me and my buddy caught mmmm crappie lol.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Jamie_Lee before she shaved. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I dont even know what to say Lol


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I dont even know what to say Lol


Maybe ARRRRGGGG matie lol, Thats a sweet pirate beard just need to blacken one of your lenses lol


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Looking back at the boys this morning....Man they grow too fast! They are off to New Orleans today for Mardi Gras.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

What about the one staring at you from the knot in the tree on the right? It has some interesting face markings.
Great pic (a lot going on) and good nature lesson.



FireEater said:


> HAHA! @ above on both pics!
> 
> Pic I took earlier this week of a Leucistic squirrel. Found out they have the black eyes and not pink like albinos.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Its Friday again?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My boy climbing a tree at Oyster park










Ribs on the barby










Daughter is a ham










Built a raised garden with the kids last week. My son drilled the pilot holes










Kids helping move the dirt to the garden



















Finshed product










Stopped by the Pearland Town Center because we heard the Bud Clysdales would be there. Pretty much they just walked around for a bit and then loaded them back in the trucks. Pretty disappointing, I was hoping my kids would get to pet them.


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Make it a better Friday than this...*


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll play.

Seems like I may have an engineer in the house.....

Our first skinned noggin.

Ice sparkling in the trees. (Figured it had warmed up enough for me to post this w/o gettin dirty looks lol)

Few sunsets

Few pigs

Personal best on WWF.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

1. My daughter and I being silly
2. Serious Conversation at Tiny's fish fry last year
3. MC, Me and 007 at Tiny's fish fry last year
4. Josh feeling pretty....
5. Pookie-Wookie and I at the beach 
6. Me and an old friend at 18th st Bar in San Leon


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Then & Now....my Daughter and I fishing for perch on the banks of the Comal river back in the summer of 1989 if I remember correctly (she's wearing a diaper, lol)...and her now at 23 years old. Still loves to fish with Daddy, and she's still Daddy's girl !


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang Jamie u look good!! Barely can see the stubble!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

A few of my Grandaughter Kenley, shes already wearing grannies Cajun Rebooks and a cpl of pigs my wife got in the last cpl of weeks....WW


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I love Friday Pics...


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*New dog-GSP*

Here is the newest member of the house, got him in December


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My PB


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Pic from last weekend


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Skye loves Dixie*

labs make the best pillows


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Shallowgal my daughter agrees with your comment, if you look you can see where she stacked all the pillows from the bed on the hamper and used the pup instead.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Dang Neil, nice speck!

I like the Fish eye lens shots, Marsh.....and the one of the "flying fish"!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes Melon, she was released
29 inches and a touch heavy of 8 lbs


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Son on snow day









Fish camp pics


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

You never know who will stop by looking for parts.


----------



## Mr Powell (Feb 10, 2011)

Me hard at work today... Only have this picture because it was part of a group of emails to everyone in the company about slacking off!

My response "Some of us are hard at work right now..." followed by this picture...


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

More little girls agree.......Labs make the best pals.

This is an old pic cause we lost ours in November. RIP Mr. JazzMann


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Mr Powell said:


> Me hard at work today... Only have this picture because it was part of a group of emails to everyone in the company about slacking off!
> 
> My response "Some of us are hard at work right now..." followed by this picture...


where do u work?


----------



## Mr Powell (Feb 10, 2011)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> where do u work?


IBM Business Partner called Mark 3 Systems here in Houston.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*LIL Gear Box*

_one of my projects this week_


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

TIMBOv2 said:


> _one of my projects this week_


Good lawd...I get a headache just looking at it! Can't you just use a hammer or a regular nutcracker? 

View from inside the apartment overlooking the birthing stables at an Arabian harse ranch in Cypress!

View from the birthing stables looking up! :smile:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

TIMBOv2 said:


> _one of my projects this week_


If you want to keep those gear teeth looking as good as they do now, you'll send a pm to Soapeddler... Just sayin...

BTW, nice work!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Last years cook-off results!I hope we improve this year.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Bought my gun some new BooBies!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

sharksurfer66 said:


> Bought my gun some new BooBies!!


Shouldn't they be on top? :smile:

Inc.

Creek gangster

WT?

How the cow ate the cabbage :biggrin:

And that's all I got to say 'bout thayat! :rotfl:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

some shots from the cookoff tonight.......one more night to go!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Good times!Hey bro when you gonna make me a uncle!:biggrin:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

sharksurfer66 said:


> Bought my gun some new BooBies!!


Somewhere, a liberal is curled up in the fetal position sucking a thumb! Nice toy :cheers:


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

1. About to head out for another fine day on the lake.
2. "The Crew"
3. Their catch.


----------

